# Anyone know about B Vitamins?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Refresh me, why is it that B vitamins are supposed to help is DPers? Is it because they get used up? For what reason?

My supermarket brand contains this:

Thiamin (B1) 1.4mg
Riboflavin (B2) 1.6mg
Niacin 18mg
B6 2mg
Foloc Acid 200 ug
B12 1 ug
Pantothenic 6mg

Is this high enough? We still dont know the cause of my symptoms but going by some recent hormone tests Ive had done (which came back borderline) I have a fair guess that my hormones have been kicked out by a long period of stress (whiche ended just over 18 months ago, when my illness began.

Thanks, this site is a wealth of knowledge, research and ideas form the very people who it matters to most


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have no idea what B vitamins are supposed to do. I always see threads where people talk about them. I used to buy them but never noticed a difference after taking them.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

B vitamins have a whole bunch of roles in the body and brain. the more relevant affects for DP/DR are energy production and the formation of neurotransmitters linked to psychological illnesses. i found one B supp that was pretty awesome. definitely did more than any other i tried. http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Sublingual-Coenzymate-B-Complex-Orange-60-Sublingual-Tablets/ . it's B vitamins in the ready to use form so you get a faster bigger kick after taking it. really great stuff and cheap.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> B vitamins have a whole bunch of roles in the body and brain. the more relevant affects for DP/DR are energy production and the formation of neurotransmitters linked to psychological illnesses. i found one B supp that was pretty awesome. definitely did more than any other i tried. http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Sublingual-Coenzymate-B-Complex-Orange-60-Sublingual-Tablets/ . it's B vitamins in the ready to use form so you get a faster bigger kick after taking it. really great stuff and cheap.


Cool, Where you been at tommygunz?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

opie37060 said:


> Cool, Where you been at tommygunz?


just been busy. computer was down for a while and my iphone broke so i didn't have a way to go online without using someone elses comp. other than that just been libvin life and tryin to get ahead ya know.


----------

